# La Machine spectacle in Liverpool THIS WEEKEND!



## mrsfran (Sep 2, 2008)

The people who brought The Sultan's Elephant to London a couple of years ago are coming to Liverpool this weekend!

http://www.lamachine.co.uk/

At the moment, the schedule and exactly what the creature is is a secret, but it'll be roaming the city from Friday to Sunday.

If it's even half as good as the elephant it's going to be BRILLIANT. I'm travelling up from London for it. Very excited!


----------



## Santino (Sep 2, 2008)

I reckon it's going to be a giant beetle.


----------



## zenie (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought by their email it *is* the elephant.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 2, 2008)

No, it's not the elephant...


----------



## zenie (Sep 2, 2008)

missfran said:


> No, it's not the elephant...


 

okies 

I thought it could've been about giants but the rest of the email didn't sound right to me...

Have a good time!


----------



## Santino (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a giant spider!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2008)

the elephant was fantastic, and the big little girl are the streets in liverpool packed?


----------



## Santino (Sep 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> the elephant was fantastic, and the big little girl are the streets in liverpool packed?


It hasn't started yet, this is just the build up...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2008)

Alex B said:


> It hasn't started yet, this is just the build up...



ok, keep us informed


----------



## Strawman (Sep 3, 2008)

Been looking forward to this for ages, this is the leaked itinery. The spider is currently "asleep" on the side of the towerblock at lime street station.

Friday 5th September 
11.30h At Liverpool Arena - The scientists perform experiments on the creature using different special 
effects to see how it responds to different stimuli. The creature wakes up and 
is prevented from running away by a wall of Chinese firecrackers and by a 
fire effect. Eventually the creature is sent to sleep by a snow machine. 
18.00h The creature wakes and parades to Salthouse Dock. 
19.30h The creature arrives at the Dock and takes a bath, accompanied by live music. 
After her bath, she is dried and perfumed. 
20.30h The creature sets off for Cunard Building. 
21.00h The creature arrives at Cunard Building. It begins to snow gently and she 
falls asleep. 

Saturday 6th September 
11.30h The creature wakes up in the middle of a magical snowscape, and is 
serenaded with music. 
12.30h The creature goes to sleep again. 
14.45h The creature leaves Cunard Building and walks up Water Street. 
15.30h The creature arrives at Town Hall – smoke effect. 
15.40h The creature walks towards Derby Square along Castle Street. 
16.00h Water ballet at Derby Square. (bring waterproofs!!) 
16.15h The creature walks down Lord Street to Holy Corner where it is snowing. 
17.00h The creature sleeps. 
18.30h The creature wakes and walks down Parker Street, serenaded on the way. 
20.00h A tempest rages at Ranelagh Place. 
20.30h The creature arrives at Concourse Tower, climbs up the tower and goes to sleep. 

Sunday 7th September 
15.00h The creature wakes up and is prepared for the evening’s entertainment. 
16.00h The creature goes back to sleep. 
19.30h Cherry-pickers and musicians arrive. 
20.00h The creature is removed from the tower with a crane. 
20.30h The convoy leaves the tower and parades to Queensway Tunnel entrance. 
21.15h The creature tries to escape, but is prevented from doing so by the special 
effect machines. 
21.30h Finale at Queensway Tunnel


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking pretty cool this, towns gonna be bloody heaving


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 3, 2008)

I was reading the Guardian piece about this, and apparently the elephant has been destroyed, cos the group got sick of being asked to take it everywhere.

So it's all smashed and that.


----------



## Strawman (Sep 3, 2008)

stereotypical said:


> Looking pretty cool this, towns gonna be bloody heaving



Im hoping its raining heavily to put ppl off tbh as this is the kind of thing you need to see upclose and personal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2008)

It better not stay in one place too long as its back legs will be off


----------



## Santino (Sep 4, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I was reading the Guardian piece about this, and apparently the elephant has been destroyed, cos the group got sick of being asked to take it everywhere.
> 
> So it's all smashed and that.


It (or a version of it) is in Nantes where you can visit it and go for a ride on it.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 4, 2008)

It looks absolutely amazing - it's climbed up the side of a tower block near Lime Street. I'm going to be visiting Sunday hopefully!


----------



## blairsh (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm going with a few mates on saturday. Well looking forward to it


----------



## wiskey (Sep 5, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7599960.stm

that looks very cool!

and it works in the rain!! bonus


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

That is awesome! Looks as unforgettable as the elephant - again I begrudge the children who witnessed it - imagine their awe and inspiration!


----------



## rosa (Sep 6, 2008)

i was shitting myself about going into town on Saturday when i heard about this.

Thankfully it looks nothing like an actual spider. Now all i have to worry about is traffic chaos.


----------



## moose (Sep 6, 2008)

I like the way they're making it snow.


----------



## Strawman (Sep 6, 2008)

Just got back from following it around for a few hours. Its incredible, my mind it blown tbh. A lot of ppl in Liverpool have been quite cynical about the capital of culture thing but this alone makes it worthwhile, if your in area you really should check it out.


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 7, 2008)

It was so awesome to see a 50ft giant spider walking through the centre of town, very surreal.  I liked the way people were cheering when it was shooting water and stuff, was great fun   There were 3 kids standing near us who were absolutely terrified and cried the whole time.

We watched it from outside the new Debehams in L1 and you literally couldnt move, was nearly as busy as when the reds brought the European champions cup home.

Things like this are so good for the city and helps create a sense that its a city people want to visit and hear good things about which in turn makes us all proud and gives us a sense of self-worth.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 8, 2008)

Caught up with the spider last night


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 8, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I was reading the Guardian piece about this, and apparently the elephant has been destroyed, cos the group got sick of being asked to take it everywhere.
> 
> So it's all smashed and that.


reading that made me feel so sad my stomach lurched


----------



## LM17 (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw La Princesse yesterday on my way through town - missed it doing anything interesting, but if you're interested...

Some more pics


----------

